# better and younger cubers than you



## CubeDust (Mar 4, 2010)

*in this thread im not going to talk about feliks!*

theres a 12 years old boy in my neighborhood who passes me in 3x3-5x5 cube times. He is the most competitive man i ever known! Every time I get closer to him he suddenly starting training very hard, until he's in the "safe times" where I cant pass him again. when he knew I learnt 45 OLL's , he begun learning 2-3 per day! now he know's all and i need more 4. Almost every cube i buy, he must buy it because i try to buy better cube than his. Soon there will be a competition, and there's no way i can pass him! that's SO annoying!

I've posted this in the discussion thread because i want to discuss about annoying cubers you know:fp


----------



## joey (Mar 4, 2010)

Ville always trys to be better at BLD than me. :<


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dont tell him:
a) when you're learning something new
b) when you buy a better cube.
Problem Solved.


----------



## gyc6001 (Mar 4, 2010)

learn sq-1 and show off to him =)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben ;_;


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 4, 2010)

In my old school, I was this person. :d


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 4, 2010)

gyc6001 said:


> learn sq-1 and show off to him =)



or even better, learn megaminx 

but seriously, just don´t tell him about your times and then beat his ass at the competition^^


----------



## mazei (Mar 4, 2010)

Go ninja mode.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I posted my 9.90 solve video, someone at school who can solve a cube claimed to have a 9.89 solve the next day...

Someone else at school claims to have 7 second BLD averages when he averages 1:10 sighted...


Just tell him that you are a lot slower than you really are, then he will stop practising, and you can get faster than him.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Mar 4, 2010)

gyc6001 said:


> learn sq-1 and show off to him =)



How about 7x7 OH


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 4, 2010)

Problem easily solved if you don't show him you want to compete with him. Just be careless. Tell him you have a goal and when you reach it, just don't tell him about your new goals. Let him think you completely stopped caring about speed. Go onto bigger cubes and act like you want to get fast at it but concentrate n what you really want.


----------



## wsc78 (Mar 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> In my old school, I was this person. :d


That is the same with me.-My friend learned how and now i am like 30 seconds faster


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> In my old school, I was this person. :d



this


----------



## CubeDust (Mar 4, 2010)

wow so many replys..
i think ill just show him how much i dont care about cubes anymore(NOT!) and just wont talk to him...
also some things to say:
hes in 7th grade, and im in 9th grade.. we got 20 minutes brake and he comes all the way to my class just to beat me.
he wants to meet after school with me only because he loves beating me


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 4, 2010)

Get sub-1 for 7x7x7 one-foot bld. That'll teach him.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> In my old school, I was this person. :d



I was introduced to the cube by a kid in my grade who knew the beginners method. A month or so later I was much faster and he just stopped trying, lol.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 4, 2010)

wsc78 said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > In my old school, I was this person. :d
> ...


lol same here.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2010)

Go ahead and tell him to stop being annoying, but make sure you understand that until you go and destroy the UWR (and only a few people will ever do this) there will always be people who are better than you. This applies to everything, really, not just cubing. Don't get discouraged because someone is a little better - get motivated to improve more.


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 4, 2010)

my little brother beats me at everything...sigh


----------



## shelley (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm 25. Don't get me started about kids who are younger and are faster cubers.

But you know what finally motivated me to put in the practice to get to sub-2:00 BLD? A 14 year old kid who appeared to kick everyone's butt at Worlds 2007. (well, okay, that and the fact that Leyan edged me out of the final round by 0.06 seconds)


----------



## idpapro (Mar 4, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > In my old school, I was this person. :d
> ...



This


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 4, 2010)

MrSupercubefreak said:


> gyc6001 said:
> 
> 
> > learn sq-1 and show off to him =)
> ...



Teraminx one-Foot BLD underwater while being hung upside-down. That'll show him.


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> I'm 25. Don't get me started about kids who are younger and are faster cubers.



This. Well I'm 24 but close enough. 

Yeah, just use it as motivation. There a ton of young kids better than me, but so long as I'm still better than my little brother, it's ok.


----------



## CubeDust (Mar 4, 2010)

just think about something you do pretty well, and then some 12 years old kid comes and does it better..


----------



## jakecubu (Mar 4, 2010)

tell him your giving up cubing and see if he stops trying to compete with you than show him up at the competition


----------



## Carrot (Mar 4, 2010)

Why don't you just beat him lol? it can't be that hard xD


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 4, 2010)

Tell him your solve times are slower than they actually are so that he will not practice and you can destroy him in the competition.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 4, 2010)

Odder said:


> Why don't you just beat him lol? it can't be that hard xD



Or... since he does everything you do, tell him you just learned full ZBLL and ZBF2L... he'll take a while working on that and then you can get better and beat him.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 4, 2010)

CubeDust said:


> wow so many replys..
> i think ill just show him how much i dont care about cubes anymore(NOT!) and just wont talk to him...
> also some things to say:
> hes in 7th grade, and im in 9th grade.. we got 20 minutes brake and he comes all the way to my class just to beat me.
> he wants to meet after school with me only because he loves beating me



Maybe he does all that because he considers you two friends, and thinks that is a fun use of time.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe you actually like the rivalry? I would be thankful to have such competition, with hopes of learning something and improving. Try learning BLD or Square-1 or Megaminx if you want to get an edge over him.


----------



## bwatkins (Mar 4, 2010)

get over it, there will always be someone better than you...thats life.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 4, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Maybe you actually like the rivalry? I would be thankful to have such competition, with hopes of learning something and improving. Try learning BLD or Square-1 or Megaminx if you want to get an edge over him.



I would love rivalry in my area. I mean, I fail at cubing, but since I taught everyone that lives near me, none of them have caught up to me yet... and half the time I have to bug them to get faster so I have someone to race.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 4, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you actually like the rivalry? I would be thankful to have such competition, with hopes of learning something and improving. Try learning BLD or Square-1 or Megaminx if you want to get an edge over him.
> ...



this.

the only way i can race my cousin is if i give him a tri-Xcross.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 4, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



Ha ha. I do that sometimes. I usually do left handed OH (I'm a righty) and let them do 2h. Or I'll race my gf and her friend. they do 10 cubes together and I do 10 by myself. Fun Times!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 4, 2010)

Try harder.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 4, 2010)

lol 

i think Left Handed OH is common for rightys anyway, since R moves are easiser to execute. 

did you say... your gf and her friend does 10 cube, and you do 10?
does this mean you have 20 3x3s?!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 4, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> lol
> 
> i think Left Handed OH is common for rightys anyway, since R moves are easiser to execute.
> 
> ...



Indeed we do. I live in a town house, and have got a few people into it. I myself only have 6 that are speedsolvable. we ended up using

7 mini c's, 2 type d, 2 c4y/c hybrid, 2 ghosthands, 5 storeboughts that have been babied into goodness, and 2 yj 4x4's scrambled as 3x3.... so i guess i lied, we only had 18. 

Can you tell we all like mini c? xD


----------



## Innocence (Mar 4, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Maybe you actually like the rivalry? I would be thankful to have such competition, with hopes of learning something and improving. Try learning BLD or Square-1 or Megaminx if you want to get an edge over him.



This.

I used to be really motivated by my brother who was like 1 step behind me all the time. What got really scary was when I knew full PLL and he didn't, and he was averaging with 2 look what I had been with full PLL. He's never actually overtaken me though, and I think he's less motivated. He's still semi-obsessed, but a good 5 seconds behind me now.


----------



## Faz (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't give Mats any ideas.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 5, 2010)

I bet your improving because of him. The more competition you have, the more motive. I suggest you compete with him more.


----------

